# Alaska Weather



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Heres a shot of the temps around the state at many of our maintenance camps. Need to send more coffee to the boy's at Jim River, -45 F .


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Nice, we have friends in Anchorage that were " bragging " aboot the cold.

I guess we'll see -1° for over night lows next week.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Your time is coming  I grew up in Duluth and remember the cold and wet weather coming off lake Superior


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer said:


> Nice, we have friends in Anchorage that were " bragging " aboot the cold.
> 
> I guess we'll see -1° for over night lows next week.


You have friends?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

hopefully that will work its way down here.


----------

